# Looking for info



## Capt. J. Craig McClure (Apr 9, 2010)

I am looking for information on German Air Operations and active JAG's in the Northern Italy and Balkiin areas from Jan/44 to May/44

I am trying to ID the JAG of two 109's shot down by my father (who in turn shot him down) in Feb. of 44

Thanks


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 9, 2010)

Might you have some more information like fighter group, squadron, names, etc? Anything?


----------



## beaupower32 (Apr 9, 2010)

What squadron was he flying for, and what was his full name. We get that, and Im sure someone on here can give you some answers.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 11, 2010)

ok, from what I have:

from "Bf 109 Aces of NA and the Med." by Jerry Scuts;

as of March 4, 1944
_Fliegerfuhrer Aftika_
III./JG 53
II./JG 77

_Jagdfliegerfuhrer Oberitalien_
Stab JG 53
I./JG 53
Stab JG 77
I./JG 77

_Jagdfliegerfuhrer Mitte_
I./JG 4

_Lw. Kdo. Sudost_
7./JG 27

from "The Last Year of the Luftwaffe" by Dr. Alfred Price

aircraft units 31 May 1944
_Luftflotte 2_
I./JG 4
III./JG 53
Stab JG 77
I./JG 77
II,.JG 77

_Lw. Kdo. Sudost_
II./JG 51
II./JG 301
11./ZG26


thats all I've found so far.You might want to try The Luftwaffe, 1933-45 where they list all the units and where they were thorughout the war. Time consuming but satisfing!


----------



## al49 (Apr 11, 2010)

Capt. J. Craig McClure said:


> I am looking for information on German Air Operations and active JAG's in the Northern Italy and Balkiin areas from Jan/44 to May/44
> 
> I am trying to ID the JAG of two 109's shot down by my father (who in turn shot him down) in Feb. of 44
> 
> Thanks



Hi,
according to the book "Air War Italy 1944-1945" (see picture)





in the period of your interest the following units flying BF 109 were based in Italy and/or in the Balcans
- NAGr.12 in charge for reconnaissance coverage of the of Taranto, Brindisi and Bari
- NAGr. 11 based north of Rome. Besides being a reconnaissance unit as well, they also operated as fighters.
- II./JG 51 came to Italy in December 1943 and left for Serbia the following March
- I./JG 53 was in Italy and left for the Balkans in May 1944
With Stab JG 53 in the process of leaving, the Luftwaffe fighters remaining in Italy by June 1944 were:
- I./JG 4
- III./JG 53 and
- Stab I. and Stab II./JG 77. All were equipped with Bf 109 G-6
Just in May four Bf 109 were destroyed, seven damaged over 60% and two over 30%.
There was also the ANR (Aeronautica Nazionale Repubblicana), the airforce of the republic created in Northern Italy by Mussolini after Italy declared Armistice on 8 September 1943.
The "Primo Gruppo" of ANR was based in Venaria Reale (Turin) Lagnasco (Cuneo), and Campoformido (Udine). During these months the unit was equipped with Macchi C 205 fighters, often confused by allied pilots with Bf 109.

The "Secondo Gruppo" was formed in Bresso (Milan) in March 1944 and moved to Cascina Vaga (Pavia) in May. Originally equipped with Fiat G 55, they soon passed them to Primo Gruppo to re-equip with Bf 109

The book also report some name of people involved in fighting but the surname McClure isn't listed.
Hope the above will be of some help for you, but if you could tell where aprox the fight took place and the aeroplane your father was flying, I can investigate through Italian forums.
Cheers
Alberto


----------

